# Server Klasse starten



## Kewitschka (18. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Client-Server Chat gemacht.Dieser tut auch. Zum starten erstelle ich ein Server Objekt (Server.java) danach ein oder mehrere Clients(Client.java). Ich möchte nun das ganze übers Internet über einen Hoster-Webspace laufen lassen, also nicht über Localhost(127.0.0.1). Wie mache ich das? Muss ich die Serverklasse auf dem Hostingserver ablegen und irgendwie starten? Oder komme ich um PHP etc. nicht rum?


Danke im Vorraus ;-)


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jan 2013)

Du kannst dein Java Programm natürlich auch auf einem Server laufen lassen. Dieser muss halt Java installiert haben, dann geht das. Die kosten aber in der Regel mehr als "normale PHP" Server.


----------



## pro2 (18. Jan 2013)

Zum Ausprobieren kannst du da, wenn du es wirklich mal Online machen willst, einen günstigen V-Server mieten. Die kosten höchst 3-4€ pro Monat (in der wirklich unteren Preisklasse), führen aber dein kleines Java-Programm allemal aus. Es gibt auch Hoster, bei denen man nur einen einmonatigen Vertrag hat und auch Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wie PSC und PP möglich sind. Grundlegende Linux-Kenntnisse wären nicht schlecht, aber man kann sich auch ein paar Tutorials zusammengoogeln.


----------



## tröööt (19. Jan 2013)

pro2 hat gesagt.:


> Zum Ausprobieren kannst du da, wenn du es wirklich mal Online machen willst, einen günstigen V-Server mieten. Die kosten höchst 3-4€ pro Monat (in der wirklich unteren Preisklasse), führen aber dein kleines Java-Programm allemal aus. Es gibt auch Hoster, bei denen man nur einen einmonatigen Vertrag hat und auch Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wie PSC und PP möglich sind. Grundlegende Linux-Kenntnisse wären nicht schlecht, aber man kann sich auch ein paar Tutorials zusammengoogeln.



auch wenn ich mich bereits auf diesem gebiet "breit" gemacht habe und wieder von dannen gezogen bin ... aber plane mich wieder dort niederzulassen ... und NICHT TO bin ... link mir mal bitte solche angebote ...

beste was ich gefunden habe war für n 10er mit 1monat laufzeit und bankeinzug ... (auch wenn mir uberspace bekannt ist) ...


----------



## pro2 (19. Jan 2013)

tröööt hat gesagt.:


> auch wenn ich mich bereits auf diesem gebiet "breit" gemacht habe und wieder von dannen gezogen bin ... aber plane mich wieder dort niederzulassen ... und NICHT TO bin ... link mir mal bitte solche angebote ...
> 
> beste was ich gefunden habe war für n 10er mit 1monat laufzeit und bankeinzug ... (auch wenn mir uberspace bekannt ist) ...



Wenn das hier in Ordnung ist:
https://www.server4.pro/billing/cart.php?gid=27

Das sind natürlich keine Hochleistungsserver, aber habe dort seit einigen Monaten auch einen kleinen Server und er läuft ganz gut. Deswegen sagte ich aber auch "unterste Preisklasse".


----------



## tröööt (19. Jan 2013)

ok ... also ich glaube abgesehen von uberspace wirklich jemand der es mit shared hosting auf die spitze treibt ... und server-standort frankreich kann man noch verschmerzen ... aber mit dem support möcht ich mich dann nicht anlegen ... da such ich mir lieber n deutsches rechenzentrum ...


----------

